# BFN



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Devasted...BFN.  Just feel sick.  5th attempt.  Just used last 2 frosties, no more left.  And as my fsh is 23, doesn't look like I can ever have another attempt.  I'm only 32.  Feel like my life is over.  DH is just so wonderful, so at least I have him. Sorry to sound so miserable.  Wishing you all luck.

Love

Joanne
xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Joanne
Am really sorry it hasnt worked out better for you, Try and keep your chin up
Take care  
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Nickki (May 15, 2005)

Joanne,

I,m realy sorry to hear that,sending you a big  

Love Nickki
xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

joanne - sorry to hear about your bfn - its so hard and i no it feels as tho your life is over but i do i hope that you and your dh find a way forward somehow- thinking of you - caseyxxxl


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

sorry joanne to hear of your BFN

i tested today and also got BFN, Im coping quite well at moment but will
probably crack at the tinist little thing.
as hard as it is try and stay positive, until you have had a follow up 
appointment to discuss this cycle you dont know whats going to happen
and what is possible.

thinking of you lots and sending you a hug rookie xxx


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Rookie,

So sorry about your BFN.  It's just horrible isn't it?!  I am hoping that on my next visit the clinic will give me some hope.  As my fsh is 23, they don't want to do anymore fresh cycles (poor responder).  And I've no more frosties left.

Love

Joanne
x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Joanne & Rookie

Sorry to hear your sad news, sending you both a big hug  

Take care
Love Shaz xxx


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Joanne and rookie, sorry to hear of your bfn.
I tested this morning at 5am, and also got a bfn.
This was my first go.


----------

